# Trek 9500 Suspension Track



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

This one of two bikes that were given to me by a friend who is moving.He had these bikes since new and he was about to donate them.
The Trek has low milage and equipped with Shimano XT and XTR.The suspension bottoms out even after adjusting the ride.I now weigh 175lbs.Any advice on a fix or aftermaket parts? I would like to keep the original fork.Have anyone who owned the 9500 have any issues with this bike?.Everything else works fine but I haven't taken it out on the trails yet.


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

not sure of a fix, but as a side, i've always visually liked the simplicity of these Trek suspended bikes. i like boulders too with their in-top-tube shock.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

There's nothing too special about the shock, its the 93 version so its got an oil-damper inside the elastomer (which is one piece and being derived from a dumptruck shock normally lasts near foreever) which means you could always replace it with a stiff enough coil spring. That one had the supposedly "reduced" leverage ratio of 4:1 (1992 was 4.2:1) so figure you'll need a spring at least 4 times your weight, if not more, to keep from using up all the travel in sag. 800 pounds of spring would still sag thru 80% of the available travel though. I believe the rubber bumper is rated for 1500 pounds per inch of compression.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> There's nothing too special about the shock, its the 93 version so its got an oil-damper inside the elastomer (which is one piece and being derived from a dumptruck shock normally lasts near foreever) which means you could always replace it with a stiff enough coil spring.


An oil damper inside the elastomer? Are you sure? I have a '92 Trek 9500 and all I can see is a stack of rubber donuts?!

Built4Speed: Be careful the rear suspesion rides like a pogo stick! A real "ass kickin" machine 

But overall it's a great bike. I love it!

Greetings from Berlin,
Felix


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

DeeEight and Felix,thanks for the big help. I almost bought a frame a couple of years back but I passed it up based on info about the pogo stick ride of this bike but since my buddy gave it to me,I figure,what the heck. 
I may rebuild the fork and check the internals.Any recommendations on fork oil? Again,thanks for the help.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

felixdelrio said:


> An oil damper inside the elastomer? Are you sure? I have a '92 Trek 9500 and all I can see is a stack of rubber donuts?!


I said the 93 version didn't I? The 92, 93, and 94 versions had different shocks, frames, and parts. Also the picture you showed looks more like the
1992 Trek 9000 to me. The 9500 had blue decals.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

DeeEight said:


> Also the picture you showed looks more like the
> 1992 Trek 9000 to me. The 9500 had blue decals.


You're right. It's a 1992 Trek 9000.


----------



## LQQK (Jan 6, 2004)

*Risse Shocks*

Risse make aftermarket shocks for the Trek 9000 - 9500 series bikes.
They should offer more rebound control, and breathe new life into the design.

http://www.risseracing.com/trek.shtml

On a side note - has anyone tried the Risse shocks on this frame?
I see these frames come up for sale occasionally, and thought it would be a good project bike if I could pick up a frame cheap enough (not that I need another project  ).


----------

